# Anybody Read this?



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Stumbled on this,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mice_Templar

used to love a good comic when i was a kid. Looks Awesome! Think I'll get me a copy!

Anyone else read one?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Read the first issue for free here

http://www.newsarama.com/php/multimedia/album_view.php?gid=776&page=1


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Have you seen the Mouse Guard by David Petersen and Ursula Vernon? I love their artwork in the comic strips that I've found. You can have a look through on eof the issues on amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mouse-Guard-Aut ... 849&sr=8-2


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

That looks soooo cool.

This started by stumbling on some mice related stuff on a google search, now i'm hookd on mousey cool stuff like this.

also anyone read the Redwall series of books?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Mouse Guard has a really nice website

http://www.mouseguard.net/


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> also anyone read the Redwall series of books?


My favourite books since I was eight years old. I still read them now! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahY said:


> > also anyone read the Redwall series of books?
> 
> 
> My favourite books since I was eight years old. I still read them now!
> ...


I can't believe they passed me by, oh well plenty to catch up on!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Madhouse Stud said:


> Mouse Guard has a really nice website
> 
> http://www.mouseguard.net/


Do you know, i hadn't even thought of searching for a dedicated website :lol: The mouse guard ones look great, i read a couple online a while back and enjoyed them. I hope you manage to get a hold of some, I keep hinting at them and no one will buy them for me :lol: I love Ursula Vernon's mousie artwork, although the murderous hammies are really funny  


















What are the Redwall series like? I have to say that I haven't ever heard of them!


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

I love the Redwall Series! They're fantasy/medieval-based adventure stories that star forest creatures, mice and squirrels and badgers and such. They sound kind of iffy, but they're really well written. The main character of several, and an important figure in many of them is a mouse named Martin the Warrior.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Just got the first 2 Mice Templar Comics! awesome, its Manga Mice!!! Loving it.

also been reading loads about Mouse Guard, the RPG sounds amazing. I will be buying that!

Maybe we could hold Mouse Guard Games at shows!?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

New Fan Made Mouse Guard Animated Short

http://www.igeektrooper.com/2011/05/mouse-guard-animated/


----------

